# Warning Parvo



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

May have missed an earlier posting so apologies if its been posted.

An outbreak of Parvo is countrywide at the moment (as I have been told by a breeder). So keep an eye out on your pooches health. And keep your boosters up to date.


----------

